# N&W 611 Heading to Pennsylvania



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Might have to meet up with PA friends for this: 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ro...4d6a46a8-2ab9-5b4b-b05c-380a71f05496.amp.html


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The N&W 611 is a beautiful locomotive. It sure would be cool to ride behind it. I know this is a prototype forum but I will post my
MTH Premiere N&W 611. O scale. I have one in HO also.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful model.


----------

